# HUGE GIVEAWAY! | Just pay shipping! || ROUND 1: Xbox 360 Stuff



## r34p3rex

So i've decided to do some early cleaning of my dorm room, and I decided to give away whatever junk I have no use for. This thread will be continuously updated

The only thing I ask is that you pay for shipping because being a college student, I can't afford to pay to ship all of these









*ROUND 1 Giveaways | Draw Date: Tuesday 12/1/09 CLOSED*
The remains of my xbox 360:

1. Xbox 360 Internal fan
2. Xbox 360 Jasper 150w Power supply
3. Xbox 360 Falcon 175w Power Supply
4. Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard (E73 error), comes with heatsink and metal casing
5. Xbox 360 Benq VAD6038 DVD Drive
6. Xbox 360 Component cables
7. Xbox 360 GAME: Lego Indiana Jones/Kung Fu Panda
8. Xbox 360 GAME: Ninja Gaiden II

*ROUND 2 Giveaways: Coming Soon!*

*Requirements:*
-15 rep OR
-300 posts OR
-Member for >6 months

*How to Win:*
1. Reply to this thread with a picture of a pretty girl and the item(s) you want to be entered for and a priority order for the prizes (explained more in next section)
2. Sit back, relax, and hope for the best!

*How this giveaway works:*
For each giveaway, I will determine the starting post number, and the ending post number. I will then enter the numbers into randomized.org and have them pick out however many prizes the particular giveaway has. Randomized will give me a set of winners.

The first person will win the prize of his choice, second will win the prize of his choice (unless the first person has already won that prize, in which case I will give away the second item on their list). Same thing applies for the third person, if the first 2 items in their list have already been given away, I will award them the 3rd item, unless they don't have a third item, in which case they win nothing. and so on..









So, in order to maximize your chances of winning something, make a longer list of which prizes you want! Then arrange them so that your most wanted item is first and least wanted is last









Let the games begin!


----------



## getbigtony

great for those who abused their Xbox's


----------



## mocha989

man if you had a 203w power supply and a samsung DVD drive id so take them.


----------



## SyncMaster753

1: Falcon Motherboard
2: BenQ DVD drive
3: 175W Falcon PSU
4: Component Cables
5: Xbox 360 internal fan

but if i have to put a pic up.....


----------



## Liability

1: Falcon Motherboard
2: BenQ DVD drive

Hope you include the DVD drive key with the mobo if you're splitting them up... The mobo is useless without it.


----------



## stanglx302

EDIT: took it down.... I can't even look at it any more..... LOL


----------



## samster25

Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard
Xbox 360 Benq Drive


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liability* 
1: Falcon Motherboard
2: BenQ DVD drive

Hope you include the DVD drive key with the mobo if you're splitting them up... The mobo is useless without it.

Easy there Jailbait.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
Easy there Jailbait.

18 until proven otherwise


----------



## chronostorm

1.Falcon Motherboard
2.Benq DVD Drive

Thx for the freebie


----------



## Drackula2000

1. Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard (E73 error), comes with heatsink and metal casing
2. Xbox 360 Benq VAD6038 DVD Drive
3. Xbox 360 Internal fan
4. Xbox 360 Falcon 175w Power Supply
5. Xbox 360 Jasper 150w Power supply
6. Xbox 360 Component cables
7. Xbox 360 GAME: Lego Indiana Jones/Kung Fu Panda
8. Xbox 360 GAME: Ninja Gaiden II


----------



## felix.vollrath

1. Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard (E73 error), comes with heatsink and metal casing
2. Xbox 360 Benq VAD6038 DVD Drive
3. Xbox 360 Internal fan
4. Xbox 360 Falcon 175w Power Supply
5. Xbox 360 Jasper 150w Power supply
6. Xbox 360 Component cables
7. Xbox 360 GAME: Lego Indiana Jones/Kung Fu Panda
8. Xbox 360 GAME: Ninja Gaiden II


----------



## Wookie Man

1. Xbox 360 Component cables
2. Xbox 360 Benq VAD6038 DVD Drive
3. Xbox 360 Internal fan
4. Xbox 360 Falcon 175w Power Supply
5. Xbox 360 Jasper 150w Power supply
6. Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard (E73 error), comes with heatsink and metal casing
7. Xbox 360 GAME: Lego Indiana Jones/Kung Fu Panda
8. Xbox 360 GAME: Ninja Gaiden II


----------



## nachosanchezz

In for the free eye candyz...


----------



## Sin100

1. Xbox 360 GAME: Ninja Gaiden II
2. Xbox 360 GAME: Lego Indiana Jones/Kung Fu Panda
3. Xbox 360 Benq VAD6038 DVD Drive
4. Xbox 360 Falcon 175w Power Supply (If shipping isn't too much)
5. Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard (E73 error), comes with heatsink and metal casing (If shipping isn't too much)










I was trying to find a hot geeky girl but non exist


----------



## ExperimentX

Too tempting to post pics of my ex...even if I don't qualify lolol


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

I'd love to give ninja gaiden to my friend for Christmas but any one is fine.









1. Xbox 360 GAME: Ninja Gaiden II
2. Xbox 360 Benq VAD6038 DVD Drive
3. Xbox 360 Internal fan
4. Xbox 360 Falcon 175w Power Supply
5. Xbox 360 Jasper 150w Power supply
6. Xbox 360 Component cables
7. Xbox 360 GAME: Lego Indiana Jones/Kung Fu Panda
8. Xbox 360 Falcon Motherboard (E73 error), comes with heatsink and metal casing










Call me old fashion but I think the most beautiful girls are those that don't dress like sluts.







Boys.


----------



## r34p3rex

ROUND 1 IS OVER FROM THIS POST OUT. Winners will be picked tomorrow after my exams!


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
ROUND 1 IS OVER FROM THIS POST OUT. Winners will be picked tomorrow after my exams!

Good luck on the exams.


----------



## kaxel

1: Falcon Motherboard
2: BenQ DVD drive
3: 175W Falcon PSU
4: Component Cables
5: Xbox 360 internal fan


----------

